# average size aviary



## devilangel09 (Feb 5, 2008)

hiiya since it was unsuccessful breeding my pair in a cage im thinking of building an aviary suitable for them to breed in so my question is what is the average size aviary to breed 1 or 2 pairs in thanks


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

I am not sure how to answer your question..but you should consider the babies that are going to be there after they fledge, too. So I would build an aviary sized minimum for 5 birds for 1 pair; and sized for 10 birds for 2 pairs.


----------



## devilangel09 (Feb 5, 2008)

yeah but im hoping for a size to work by


----------



## Mentha (Jul 11, 2010)

I would go with at least 6ft X 6ft (2m X 2m) for two pairs. This will give you some growing room for two more pairs of adults or babies. You can also section it off to keep related birds from breeding. Put about 4 boxes at opposite sides of the aviary on the most shaded wall at the same height.


----------



## devilangel09 (Feb 5, 2008)

Only want it for breeding not as a permanant aviary as they will go back to the original aviary after


----------



## Mentha (Jul 11, 2010)

If you're having breeding problems it might be wise to only put one pair in the aviary. 4 X 4 X 6 high is large enough for one pair if you don't have plans on leaving babies with them. Make the sides and top in panels so it can be taken down and stored when not in use.


----------

